# primal defense product



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried the primal defense product. it contains 14 helpful bacteria strains in a capsule. I was refered to their website by a friend and I was curious if anyone else on this board with IBS has tried it? Did it help or did it not help?


----------



## kristell (Mar 6, 2003)

So far it has helped more than any other probiotic that I have ever tried. However, I am also taking crushed garlic and lots of antifungal, antiparasitic, and antimicrobial herbs. I am finally feeeling 10x's better.I still think the Primal Defense with the HSO's (soil organisms) is making a huge contribution.I had to make other changes as well but after 17 years of misery I am really amazed at my progress.


----------



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

What other types of products are you taking and what changes in your diet have you made? My IBS has gotten worse when I tried to live a normal life, then when I stopped all my activities I got better, but now I am not getting better. I am looking into primal defense as a new treatment plan to help me out of my misery. I really hate IBS.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

where can you buy this primal defense?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

ronr,Here is where I get my Primal Defense it has the best price I have found so far. Ordered from them twice. I saved 30% over the health food store price. Go to: www.iherb.com Put _Garden of Life_ in search. LifeI think it is $31.50 for same size I pid $45.00 in store.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

I too would like to hear from more people that have used Primal Defense. According to the sale's gal in the health food store it is the greatest thing since sliced bread for IBS patients. Of course she is interested in selling the stuff. I've taken another probiotic, Ultra Flora Plus DF (dairy free) by Metagenics, kept cold and purchased at my alt. med. M.D.'s office, but it was about $25, I think. To date it has the highest number of live organisms in one cap. I can find. Used to take with every meal, now just at night. I wonder if the added enzymes in PD make it worth the price?Guess it wouldn't hurt to try. I suspect it doesn't need refrigeration. Is that true?


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

EYEBSER2:You may want to check the following link in the Products and Websites section where there is also a discussion wrt Primal Defense. Hopefully this discussion will continue. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=5;t=000388 As I posted in this thread my abdominal pains increased during the early stages of taking Primal Defense but I donï¿½t know if it was a result of the Primal Defense or something else. Right now I am still off Primal Defense. Primal Defense does not require refrigeration. Over the years I have tried various probiotics some continuously for 6 months or more but none of these ever had any effect on my IBS either positive or negative.


----------

